

Java Static Code Analysis - petermartin
http://www.petermartinblog.com/2013/10/17/static-code-analysis-in-java/

======
amboar
At work I have set up a nightly Jenkins job to merge all verified, un-
submitted patches from Gerrit and process the resulting history with
Sonarqube[1].

This has revealed many bad habits and allowed us to correct them through
review comments prior to changes being submitted. It's also shown me just how
"legacy"[2] our code-base is, but thanks to sonarqube (which runs PMD and
FindBugs as part of its analysis) we're improving.

[1] [http://www.sonarqube.org](http://www.sonarqube.org) [2]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0131177052](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0131177052)

~~~
petermartin
Static code analysis is very nice to help you identify problems with legacy
code. That is how I got into it when we had to do a mass migration of old code
to a different application server.

